# Uk Tv In Spain



## ANN15 (Mar 1, 2008)

I AM NOW LIVING IN SPAIN AND WOULD PREFER TO BRING TV FROM UK,THEY SEEM TO BE ALOT CHEAPER.DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT WILL WORK OK OVER HERE.IF YOU WOULD EMAIL OR PHONE xxxxxxxx I WOULD APPRECIATE IT.THANK-YOU


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ANN15 said:


> I AM NOW LIVING IN SPAIN AND WOULD PREFER TO BRING TV FROM UK,THEY SEEM TO BE ALOT CHEAPER.DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT WILL WORK OK OVER HERE.IF YOU WOULD EMAIL OR PHONE xxxxxxxx I WOULD APPRECIATE IT.THANK-YOU


Hi Ann

Please turn off your caps lock 

Yes, you're UK will work OK if it is a relatively new one. Older tv's have a problem with sound on terrestial Spanish TV.

If you want to keep SKY then you should keep your current contract running with them and keep a UK address - you can bring your old box, but you will need to buy a bigger dish over here, 1.8m or 2.4 depending on where you are moving to. As you are already here of course it may be too late.

Its not always true that TV's are cheaper in the UK. We got a 42" Panasonic here which was actually cheaper than the UK ... you just need to shop around


----------

